# [resolved] HELP Lost cd rom drive !!



## pippadj (Aug 18, 2005)

*HELP Lost cd rom drive !!*

I switched on my computer and for some reason i have no d drive? its not detecting any cd placed in my computer and i cannot locate it through the normal route of my computer? could someone help me find it or is there another location i could look in? ty clare :4-dontkno


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Hi, Clare!

Does your computer see it when you first boot? If it can't see it there then it's time to check the cable and power. Unplug the drive and the cables attached to make sure there's nothing that could be interfering and thenplug it all back in.


----------



## pippadj (Aug 18, 2005)

*HELP Lost cd rom drive !!*

Hi there,
Thank you for your help, i have taken all all the leads out of the back of the computer and tower and still i have no D DRIVE?? Can you think of anthing else?? ty Clare :sad:


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Did you open up the PC case to check the cables in there? The ribbon cable that links the CD drive to the motherboard may be loose. Make sure it's pushed firmly into the motherboard connector and the back of the CD drive.


----------



## pippadj (Aug 18, 2005)

*arrrrrrrrrrrr*

Hi there,
Ive done what you said and looked inside the tower but everything seems in order?
I have since gone into control panel, system, devices and the Toshiba dvd/cd sd-m1502 is listed. I have gone into it and the message there is that "your registry might be corrupted." code 19.... i have therefore followed the instructions to uninstall and install the device, which had no affect, it detected it but hasnt worked, still has the same message. I have also registered it again, as it instructed me but this has no affect either? do you think it has been affected by some kind of virus? if so how can i get it off? i have spyware protection but that is it!
Please help ty clare x


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Have you recently uninstalled any CD-writing software? If so, you may need to edit the registry
Start > Run > regedit

*Important:* Make a backup (export) before making any changes to the registry

Remove the Upperfilters and Lowerfilters values from this registry key:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE \ SYSTEM \ CurrentControlSet \ Control \ Class \ {4D36E965-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}
Then reboot.


----------



## pippadj (Aug 18, 2005)

*thank you*

Thank you so much, it worked a treat. its nice to know there are people out there that are able to help computer no goers like me. much appreceiated. if i have any more problems ive saved your website. ty again clarex
:grin:


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

No problem :smile: Come back any time you need help.


----------



## mjspins (Aug 2, 2006)

*Lost D Drive*

:heartlove Thanks so much for your help Koala! It worked for me today. I found your solution above and tried it. I had just called TOSHIBA and they told me I had to take my laptop in to where I bought it! I knew it was just some little glitch from my mistakenly adding CD writer software (when i really didn't even need it...long story)

Anyway, I followed your directions in regedit and it came back after reboot.

Exceptional! I am a new member. Hope not to be out here much, but, it is so nice to know you are here!

mjspins:laugh:


----------



## thomas.rath (Jun 15, 2008)

koala said:


> Have you recently uninstalled any CD-writing software? If so, you may need to edit the registry
> Start > Run > regedit
> 
> *Important:* Make a backup (export) before making any changes to the registry
> ...


I have simmulare problems, but i cannot find anything that says something about Upperfilter and Lowerfilter values... help me pleas!!:sigh:


----------



## alvozzo (Mar 31, 2009)

I found this forum via Google. Having the same problem that was resolved. Running XP, system just stopped seeing the CD drive. Comes up when I boot, I have to hit F4 to skip when it gets to the line referencing the CD drive, as boot up stops there.

I went into regedit and found {4D36E965-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318} Underneath that are 3 folders with values 0000, 0001, and 0002. When you say to remove the upper and lower filter values, do you mean that I should delete 0000 and 0002? Sorry, I have no experience in this stuff, so I need to ask.

Thank you!

_Have you recently uninstalled any CD-writing software? If so, you may need to edit the registry
Start > Run > regedit

Important: Make a backup (export) before making any changes to the registry

Remove the Upperfilters and Lowerfilters values from this registry key:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE \ SYSTEM \ CurrentControlSet \ Control \ Class \ {4D36E965-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}
Then reboot._


----------



## CitizenjaQ (Apr 30, 2009)

I also found this thread via Google and wanted to thank y'all. Cleared up the problem for a coworker of mine.

*alvozzo*, if you're still looking for help - no, don't delete the 0000 and 0002 keys. UpperFilter and LowerFilter are two values in the right-hand pane when you click on {4D36E965-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}. If they're not there, then your problem is something else.


----------

